# Disco Lips



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Guy at work comes up to me and asks me how long it take me to do a basement, he says a month, being a freaking disco dancer









so I told him his work is **** and most company's would throw him out,

Foreman had to tell him his butts flash and leans on the bead till the bend happens, nevermind the ridge....

ever get one of those peeroys come talking sh&t and try to put a bump in your day?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fixed your post 2buck


What's 
Wrong
Slim?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Why do I feel like I should be taking this personally? 

You make up one weird marshmallow story........


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Why do I feel like I should be taking this personally?
> 
> You make up one weird marshmallow story........


It'sa Classic


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> It'sa Classic


Oh good, then I've fulfilled one of my dreams to achieve immortality with one of my works of literature.:whistling2:


----------

